# ارجوكم اني اغرق :) عايز اي مصادر او شرح عن الـ MPPT maximum power point tracking بالعربي



## zeeka (10 ديسمبر 2012)

لو سمحت انا عايز اي شرح بالعربي عن الـmppt في اقرب وقت فكرة عمله و طريقة عملهارجووووووووووووووووووووكم


----------

